# Lobo is 85 lbs, at 6 1/2 months!!!



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all  i am hoping to get some opinions on Lobo's size. He is a little over 6 1/2 months, weighs 85 lbs and is 25 inches tall!!! I am becoming a tinge bit concerned about his weight. He is by no means over weight (you can still see an outline of every rib) but he is very thick and stalky. We weighed him 3 weeks ago and he was 75 lbs, then exactly a week later he was 80 pounds and then two days ago we weighed him yet again and he was 85 lbs! At this rate he will weigh over 100 lbs by the end of next month! He has been consistently growing 4-5 pounds bigger every week since we picked him up at 9 weeks of age, but I would have thought that he would have slowed down by now? We were hoping that switching him from a large breed puppy food to an all life’s stages food, would allow him to take his time growing; however he has not slowed down and that was 2 months ago. Lobo’s father is 95 pounds and his mother is 92 pounds. 

Lobo is Fed 4 to 5 cups of food a day, depending on his activity level. He gets a scoop in the morning, another at lunch and his final cup at dinner. 

So a few questions: How much do you believe he will weigh full grown? Should I cut back on his food intake? How much bigger have your dogs gotten between the age of 6 months to 1 year?

i have gotten a few very helpful responses on Lobo's other thread (link below), but i was hoping to get more experiences and opinions. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/495914-my-first-gsd-lobo-5-1-2-months.html (P.s in the other thread i mistakenly put that he gets 3 to 4 cups of food a day; However i was just corrected by my mother, that he in fact gets 4 to 5 cups a day)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, I think your lovely big Lobo will mature at over 100 lbs. He is in a growth spurt right now but that will slow down. Cuting back his food isn't going to make him smaller  So feed him a good quality kibble and give him the correct amount for his weight. I would also give omega 3 fish oil capsules for his bones. He is a growing boy and needs enough nutrients. My Sting is big - he is 30 inches tall - 126 lbs at his April checkup. He is tall but not big boned. His parents were 85 and 95 lbs. So at 6 months, he was about 75 lbs - at 9 months 109 lbs - at a year 120 - he then filled out some and matured at 2 years.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow Sting really grew from 6mos on! My girl is 76lbs at 7mos (although just a bit over standard heigth) and solid as a tank muscle wise... I figure she will hit 90 lean lbs. Would love to see pix of your boy


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you both  I was considering cutting back on his food because I have been told by numerous people that it would be better for his joints, and that it's always better for growing puppies to be to light rather then just a little to heavy. I knew it wouldn't change his adult size, but wasn't sure if it would be better for him to weigh a little less while still growing  he is doing so well on the amount of food that he is currently getting, that I think I will just stick with it  He loves his fish oil  he gets the liquid form in his dinner and coconut oil in his breakfast


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Wow Sting really grew from 6mos on! My girl is 76lbs at 7mos (although just a bit over standard heigth) and solid as a tank muscle wise... I figure she will hit 90 lean lbs. Would love to see pix of your boy


How much did your girl grow between 6 to 7 months old? I saw a few photos of your beautiful girl, she looks like such a sweetheart  I never pass up the opportunity to share pictures of my goofball  so here are a few that I took today  I had him bark for a treat fin one of the photos, and the result is pretty scary looking.

Mary Beth goodness your guy is big  he grew quite a sizable amount (see what I did there ) between 6 to 9 months! Any photos?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He is a handsome boy that's for sure! Areli has such a deep bark and has it since 4mos of age. She gained 10lbs from 24wks to 2 8wks (6 to 7mos). The first 2 pics at 6mos and last at 7mos approx


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Did he gain twenty pounds in a month?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Did he gain twenty pounds in a month?


I cannot say for certain whether He has or not. I had not been weighing him every week (more like every 2 or 3) until 3 weeks ago. if i remember correctly he had gained 4 pounds every week last month. So i think it would be safe to say that in the last 4 weeks, He has grown 18 or 20 pounds.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your big boy is handsome. That is Sting in my avator. Sorry, don't have the month photos. I do remember from that time, that he did grow alot 6 - 8 months, then it slowed down. I was getting concerned also, and tried to keep him on the amount listed on the kibble package, but he was always hungry. Luckily while walking him one day, I meant a lady who told me that the big dogs need more food and not to worry about that or how much he was growing. So I relaxed, and when his growth spurt slowed down, he even started to eat less.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I was wondering what day Lobo was born as he and my pup are so close in age and growth. Areli was born May 7th


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the information I receive on this forum! You guys are such a blessing. Thank you







Lobo was born on May 8th! So wow really close, your girl has one day on him







Am I counting the months wrong? I have been adding another month to his age every 4 weeks. So I have him marked at 6 months 2 weeks and 3 days. You said your girl is 7 months though....so have I been counting wrong?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I count each week from the day she was born. So from Wednesday to Wednesday. This Wednesday she will be 30wks old, or 7mos and 2wks.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW! i cant believe my math was so off! :laugh: Lobo's whole life just flashed before my eyes! how was i a month off? jeesh i really need to focus more in math class. I just spent a half hour checking and double checking my weeks, i got 29 weeks and 4 days, which equals (if i'm right) 7 months, 1 week and 4 days. :wild: i seriously cant believe i did that! i have been lying to people (all be it unknowingly) and myself. 

Hey, I was flipping through our calender, each month has a picture of something random ( Birds, Water on a soda bottle, Buildings ect) But when i flipped to December, guess what was staring me in the face? a lovely German Shepherd


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I just wanted to check my math so i found a calculator on line that does weeks to months; so why does it say that 29 weeks = 6 months 3 weeks? haha i didn't think that figuring out the proper age of my pooch would be so difficult 

Weeks to Months Calculation - Calendar-12.com
and this one said the same thing
Convert 29 weeks to months - Conversion of Measurement Units


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

That is HUGE for the age. 

I just got after one of my puppy owners who came to visit with their boy who was eating 4-5 cups per day. They said he wasn't fat. People on the street said he wasn't fat. The vet said he wasn't fat. Well, I said he was FAT!! I was not happy. There is NO benefit to extra weight of any kind on a puppy. 5 cups of food a day is ridiculous if it's a good quality food. Their bodies can only use so much.

Adults get fat on too much food; puppies grow way too fast. Those out of proportion phases where they're so awkward (but cute!) are NOT healthy; that's the result of growing too darn fast. 

I just puppy sat for another of mine born May 23. I weighed her myself. She is 43lbs and very lean. Praise the Lord; there is hope. At least one person listened to me about the importance of slow, even growth. Weight is not a contest. I shudder every time I see a thread about people bragging about how heavy their pups are at a certain age. I'm getting so frustrated, I'm about to put weight parameters in my health guarantee to discourage people from trying to blow them up to full size in 6 months.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not sure how the calculator gets it wrong, but if you count the weeks you know you have 7 days included for every week, and the correct amount of weeks in each 'month'. I know what you mean about getting off on age. I thought Areli was a month older for awhile and was relieved when I found out I was wrong (she is slow maturing in emotional ability to not chew, obey in hard situations, calm down, etc)


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I feel like I have missed out on a whole month of his life; I know this isn't logical though


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol! You were there with him, just thinking he was younger, lol! 

Their are pix of his pup and he isn't overweight at all. Very big boned and solid muscle. My female is 76lbs as of last Wed and she is extremely lean (which I want). This isn't the best pic of her but it shows her slender figure. She is on slow growth everything, lol and supplemented with vitamin C, been pollen, chondrotin and glucosamine ala fresh factors. Some pups just are larger then normal


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

vom Eisenherz said:


> That is HUGE for the age.
> 
> I just got after one of my puppy owners who came to visit with their boy who was eating 4-5 cups per day. They said he wasn't fat. People on the street said he wasn't fat. The vet said he wasn't fat. Well, I said he was FAT!! I was not happy. There is NO benefit to extra weight of any kind on a puppy. 5 cups of food a day is ridiculous if it's a good quality food. Their bodies can only use so much.
> 
> ...


I wasn't bragging about his size (wasn't sure if you were implying that I am, or just pointing out that, that is an issue that has come up with the owners of your pups ) It gets confusing with two threads going on lobo's size, but in the other thread (link in the original post) their are more pictures of him as well as his exercise schedule. 

We feed him "Life's Abundance" All life's stages (All Stage Dog Food). He has been on Blue Large breed puppy food, but he had diarrhea the whole time, then we switched to "Solid Gold" Large Breed puppy food, he did OK on that, then we switched to Fromm Large breed puppy, and he did very well on that. 
We switch up his food every 6 weeks, because each food focuses on different vitamins and proteins. I was told this is a good way (though doesn't guaranty) to get a well balanced dog.

This is the second month that he has been on "Life's Abundance", we have kept him on it because he has firm stools, that hardly smell, and he just seems to be really thriving on this food. The GSD breeder (who is the Kennel who produced Lobo's father) that we are in contact with recommends you take your puppy off of puppy food, at 5 months of age; that is the time that he was switched to an all life's stages food. 

he has always been a big boy, when we picked him up at 9 weeks, he was already 18 lbs, I had hoped he would be smaller (and easier to cuddle with :crazy but I supposed that it is in his genes. I will post a few more photos of him from when we first picked him up, then a stacked shot I took a few days ago. 

This is his father https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1878466-titan-von-schone-stadt (both of his parents had their OFA's done)


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

My male is 69 - 70 lbs. He's been that weight since about 7 months. He got very tall at first, but is slowly starting to even out. He's really active and eats 4 cups a day/ He's 25" at the shoulder. While you can't see his ribs unless he's running, you can easily feel them. He'll be 10 months in a week. His sire is 83 lbs and dam is 74 lbs....so he'll be around that range. These are him currently.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Age by weeks:

4 weeks does not equal 1 month. Except in February. Most months are 30 or 31 days long, so by the time the dog is 3 months old, it has lived 13 weeks not 12 weeks. 

This makes sense, there are 52 weeks in a year so a quarter of a year is actually 13 weeks. And a dog that is 29 weeks old is actually six months and 3 weeks old. 

Check the dog's condition, not the scale. If you are seeing ribs and can feel them easily, your dog is not over-weight. 

Telling us how many cups your dog is eating give us no information at all, as we cannot determine the calories as all dog foods are not created equal. If you have told us what the dog is eating in another thread, do those of us who may not have seen it, or connected it to this pup a favor and tell us what he is eating. 

5-6 cups of some foods and ribsy can be indicative of issues, while 5-6 cups of other foods and ribsy means you are not feeding enough.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ok, life's abundance, that has 480 calories a cup. My boys are eating six cups a day, but it has nearly a 100 calories per cup less, so maybe I need to up their intake. I think your guy is just going to be a big fellow. I have a pup 10 days younger than one that is eating 6 cups, and he looks great eating just over 4 -- same food. 

So, the food matters, and different dogs take to the food differently.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely different feeding regimen for different dogs. My girl eats about 2x the amount her gsd/malamute 'brother' eats and stays super lean. He has the malamute ability of eating little and maintaining weight. He is as active as she is, and she is very very active, lol..


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

The one with the purple leash was taken before we left the breeders. (He was wearing his work boots, can you tell? ) I added a picture from between 9 weeks and now as well.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok so the method that Selzer posted makes sense, and that is how the Vet is also keeping track of his age. So since he was born on May 8th and yesterday was December 8th that means that he is now 7 months old  We weighed him today and in 2 weeks he has only gotten 3 lbs bigger (phew!). Today he weighed in at 88.3 lbs  so it appears as though his growths spurt is over, he has slowed down. thank you for your responses everyone :laugh: 

d4lilbitz: your guy is handsome! just looking at the pictures i would have guessed 85 lbs. Based on the knowledge i have gained from being apart of this forum, i would say he has great bone, which i suppose adds to the effect of him appearing larger than he is. Your boy is quite a hunk!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

True, that if we went by months then Areli would just be turning 7mos old as well, however, by weeks, she is 31wks old which is 7mos and 3wks...so somewhere 21 days has been factored out. Of course with not every month having a full 4wks and sometimes having 5wks it makes sense. It will ultimately even out come their birthday.... But hard to figure which way to really count when concerned about weight.... I wasn't able to weigh areli today (I would normally do it on Wednesday which would be the week day she was born on) , but Saturday she was 77.2lbs and has slowed her weight gain down nicely too.. Happy 7mos birthday Lobo!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

For anybody who digs up this thread in the future I thought I would update so ya'll would know his final size  Lobo is 17 months now and has matured at 98lbs 27" So not nearly as over standard as I had feared. He stopped growing at 12 months actually, on his first birthday he weighed 97lbs and was 27" tall so I guess the genetics of some dogs causes them to do all their growing young. He is a lean, athletic and I think a pretty well muscled 98lbs  He definitely has a lot of bone and a deeper chest which is where I think a lot of his weight has come from.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lobo is a hunk!! Very handsome young man there :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! He's a gorgeous tank! :wub:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

He looks great! Just a slightly OS WL dog. If you don't plan on rappelling down a cliff or jumping out a plane with him strapped to your back?? Don't sweat it.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

Gorgeous Beast!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow thank you all so much! :spittingcoffee: Haha No chip, I have no plans to partake in either of those activities anytime soon!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW lol! Mishka is 5 months and 38lbs! Your boy is extremely handsome. :wub: He's only a year old though and they continue to physically maturing for 3-4 years so he may get heavier yet. For example Ollie was 68lbs at 2 years old, stayed that weight for a long time... He's 3 now and his most recent weight was 75lbs. I need to take a new weight as I think he is heavier now, he has thickened up and got wider this past year. Though I am planning on taking a few pounds off him as I'm working on getting him in a bit better shape and leaner for tending style herding but he is not overweight by any means, more of a pet weight.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops I meant 68lbs at a year old not two.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, what a stunner O.O


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Carriesue said:


> Oops I meant 68lbs at a year old not two.


I have been told that they fill out even up to the age of 4 but I just can't see what part of him could possibly fill out more? Most males seem to develop a broader chest between 1 and 3 years but lobo's chest is already so thick that I can't picture him looking proportionate if that were to happen to him lol You are right  98lbs is probably not his very final weight. Its funny when I think back to how many people stopped me on the street or in training class and would tell me he would be at least 130 to 150 pounds, He will probably fill out more but definitely not 30 to 50lbs more 

Thank you so much Chai!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

What a hunk! Little OS, but you can see from your pictures he's lean and healthy! He also looks very proportionate in his size. Isen is 20 months now and is 74 lbs...26" at the shoulder. He still needs to fill out, but that's about 10lb more over the next 2 yrs. His lines are very slow to mature lol....Lobo is gorgeous!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Lobo is a gorgeous boy!! He has such a masculine and strong look!! :wub:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I've found that 8 months is near max weight. August was 90 at 8 months and 95 now,very slender. Fritz was 95 at 8 months and is 105 now,but needs to lose about 8 pounds. Problem with feeding the 6 year old as much as the 18 month old. I never found that they gain much between 1 year and 3 years with my last 3 GSDs.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lobo is two years old now and at his two year check up was actually 89lbs, nearly a 10lbs difference since my last update, though I am not sure where that 10lbs was hiding. Also after remeasuring he is between 26"-26 1/2" at the withers. He stands nicely for me when I measure but the fur at his withers has a lot of "volume/floof" if you will, which makes it difficult to be 100% sure of his exact height. 

















This last photo because he is such a goofball :wub:


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> Lobo is two years old now and at his two year check up was actually 89lbs, nearly a 10lbs difference since my last update, though I am not sure where that 10lbs was hiding. Also after remeasuring he is between 26"-26 1/2" at the withers. He stands nicely for me when I measure but the fur at his withers has a lot of "volume/floof" if you will, which makes it difficult to be 100% sure of his exact height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have followed his progress ever since I joined the forum, and I am so in love! He is beautiful! Who was his breeder? You have an absolute stunning boy :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you so, so much mburitica181! That just made my evening  I sent you a PM :smile2:


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

he was gorgeous as a puppy and now he is a true hunk !!!!! no way he looks really stunning


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow, such a fantastic looking dog. I love the looks of the WL dogs. Everything from the more straight top line to the stocky build. IMO I think the dogs that are around standard height (I guess most people would call them "shorter" with the giants out there these days) with deeper chests and are the most gorgeous. They portray an aura of strength to me. Just like your boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blythe.caswell (7 mo ago)

Lobo dog said:


> Thank you both  I was considering cutting back on his food because I have been told by numerous people that it would be better for his joints, and that it's always better for growing puppies to be to light rather then just a little to heavy. I knew it wouldn't change his adult size, but wasn't sure if it would be better for him to weigh a little less while still growing  he is doing so well on the amount of food that he is currently getting, that I think I will just stick with it  He loves his fish oil  he gets the liquid form in his dinner and coconut oil in his breakfast


 What type of Shepard is your dog. Mine looks just like yours and she is about 85-90 lbs big girl.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

blythe.caswell said:


> What type of Shepard is your dog. Mine looks just like yours and she is about 85-90 lbs big girl.


this thread is from 2014 and the OP has not logged in since 2018.


----------

